# An Elemental Dictionary for Lyric Writing



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

Every phoneme is a morpheme .

*ma~bee'o dQs*


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Thank you, much appreciated. 
( I guess)


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Rogerx said:


> Thank you, much appreciated.
> ( I guess)


"Appreciate" as in "perceive the actual value of"?


----------



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

*gQgl t.u c~i*

(google tuh chi)

reader indicates mindfulness received , positive relationship

*t.uo iyiyi w~*

(tuh oh I yi yi)

I guess .

Opera can give this way of language context through a vitality of both music and body-language . The reality is flowing . A church service similarly may give context to speaking-in-tongues , which I consider a dialect of elemental language . Dialects may be artfully invented : the poet can make new words . Oh , I know in this post I've been t'e punster .


----------



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

To realize the most benefit from this way of language , first memorize the dictionary . Something will happen , because it is sweetness to the mind . It is become my first language ; this English a translation . Opera is an art very busy with translation .

*h* : quest , to search for , learning


----------

